# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Amerika Türk İslam Ülkü Ocakları Esir Türklerin Yanında

## ceydaaa

Washingtonda düzenlenen Gulca Katliamını protestosuna katılan Amerika Türk İslam Ülkü Ocakları daha sonra da Dr. Mehmet Ali Çehreganlıyı ziyaret etti.

Washington Çin Büyükelçiliği önünde yapılan etkinliğe katılan Türk İslam Ülkü Ocakları mensupları, Doğu Türkistan Türklerine Kızıl Çinin uyguladığı zulmü protesto etti. Türk milliyetçiliğine gönül vermiş ocaklılar İnsan Haklarının ve uluslararası anlaşmaların hiçe sayıldığını, Doğu Türkistan Türklerinin inanç özgürlüğü gibi temel haklarına bile saygı gösterilmediği dile getirdi. Çin Büyükelçiliği önündeki protestodan sonra Güney Azerbaycan Milli Uyanış Hareketi(GAMOH) Lideri Mehmet Ali Çehreganlıyı da ziyaret eden Amerika Türk İslam Ülkü Ocakları, GAMOH liderinden Güney Azerbaycandaki durum hakkında bilgi aldı.

Amerikadaki Ocaklılar protesto sırasında Dünya Uygur Kongresi Başkanı Rabia Kadir ile de görüşerek haklı davalarında Doğu Türkistan Türklüğünün yanında olduklarını belirttiler.

aturkdc.jpg

----------

